# Any bug enthusiasts out there, I need an insect ID



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to turn in my mini collection on Tuesday for my Entomology class, but I'm not sure what this bug is. Any ideas?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Ecuador, Letrhocerus spp.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Orlando nailed it. Thanks!


----------

